# Today is NOT the day for a headache.



## Sheepshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Two days ago, the ram in the middle of these girls was 'whispering sweet nothings' to the neighbour's ewes across the fence. None of his girls wanted to know. This morning,well, let's just say he has his work cut out.



.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 4, 2015)

So they weren't in the least interested until it became apparent that he might (if he could) stray elsewhere... There may be a life lesson in there somewhere...


----------

